# Going to find out how HSC works



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm putting a couple of packages on it next weekend
will be interested to hear what you find

Dave


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

only checked throught about 20 hives today real quick most layed about a frame worth of brood in it i need to feed more into the nest this week.
so far it looks like they will take it but with hesitation. so im pretty happy with it hopefully after she lays in it they wont have any more hesitation just like plastic foundation. so i like it if it works as good as regular 4.9.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Once they have used it they will accept it like it was their own wax.

All that I installed last year are being used just as readily as my PC.

I am making up 50 more new hives next of month with HSC.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

yea i went thought all my small cell hives after they came out of winter. and the ones that werent totaly regressed died so i feel that i really works but the regression is such hard work. so this is definantly woth it for me. i guess we will see if i can keep bees in FL this year with out treatments, sure will whatch it close and test often for mites.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

>>Once they have used it they will accept it like it was their own wax.

Bullseye,

I'm curious about your thought on this
do you mean that once they've laid in a plastic comb they will accept "it"
or that once they've gotten accustomed to plastic comb they'll accept more plastic comb (which hasn't been used) readily
I'm in the middle of experimenting with it and would like to know your thoughts

Dave


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

drobbins said:


> >>Once they have used it they will accept it like it was their own wax.
> 
> Bullseye,
> 
> ...


It's more along the lines of once they have laid in it, or stored honey or pollen in it.......I guess they need to get the newness worn off before they fully use it. I haven't checked any of my hives that have these yet this year, so I will have to look before I can comment any futher.


----------



## wade (Apr 1, 2006)

I installed permacomb into 2 hives. Once they start moving up they take the plastic as well as anything else, before foundation or foundationless that they have to draw out. It doesn't seem to matter if its dipped in wax, filled with syrup, sprayed lightly with syrup, or put in straight outta the box. When they're ready for it they use it. I'm assuming the HSC to work the same as permacomb. On one hive I checkerboarded with capped honey. They brooded up the honey frames as the permacomb was getting filled with pollen and nectar, then the queen layed in the permacomb. Once they filled up 2 checkerboarded boxes they moved up into a box of permacomb straight outta the box, with no hesitation. On the other hive I set 2 boxes full of wax-dipped permacomb filled with syrup, and a pollen patty, on top of their single deep, in February. They were up in it right away, and were storing pollen in it as soon as they could get out. I split that hive last week, one half with 3 full boxes of permacomb, and the deep was the other half.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

James and Wade pretty much hit the nail on the head.

Once the bees have used the drawn frames for either brood or stores, that frame will always be attractive to them or the next batch of bees that get to use it.

My experience is exactly like Wades. As long as they have no other choice of frame in the stack, they will take to the drawn plastic just fine providing they need the space for either stores or for brooding. I don't always bait the supers either, when there is a strong flow on I just throw the full box of new on top and they will fill it, but I will put a used frame in the 4 and 6 position when I can, and I will move the full frames to the outside in the box I stack onto before I add another.

If you don't have any used frames, pull a couple of partially filled frames from the box below and put two new ones in the middle of the lower box.

For swarms or packages on new PC or HSC, take some honey and wax capping's from another frame or hive and make a paste. Smear a streak across the new frame to hold the bees in the new box of frames.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

im really liking the way this stuff is working. even saw some brood that the bees were uncapping cuase of mites. looks great so far, more is coming in next week for splits.


----------



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

*We are liking it too.*



swarm_trapper said:


> im really liking the way this stuff is working.....
> 
> http://zacharyfarmsllc.com/HSC.htm


----------

